# Coffee based gifts you've received



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

My valentines ❤


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Might also be labelled 'gifts endorsed by people you've never heard of before'


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Good old school Italian name that is.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

grumpydaddy said:


> Good old school Italian name that is.


I thought the same thing


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

1kg Bag of roasted beans from Mexico from the sometime to be in-laws, brought back from their trip.

Yup.... nasty. They even said when they handed them over, "I bet they're revolting". Nice.









The did come is a cool little sack and were vacuum packed inside that. Some care had been taken over them, it's just they were nearly carbon and had so many oils showing it was truly nasty.


----------



## elonii (Jun 24, 2015)

Flibster said:


> 1kg Bag of roasted beans from Mexico from the sometime to be in-laws, brought back from their trip.
> 
> Yup.... nasty. They even said when they handed them over, "I bet they're revolting". Nice.
> 
> ...


At least they tried! Are you sure it was Coffee and not some weird Mexican hallucinogenic??


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

My wife went insane and bought me this Rocket R58 espresso machine for my birthday last week. She knew I've been wanting it for a few years, but I didn't think it would ever become a reality!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh wow! That is an amazing gift!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

I love it! I love the freedom of choice I have now - I don't have to trek to a coffee shop for a good coffee and I have now complete freedom over which beans I use, not depending on the coffee shop. I'm also getting her involved in making coffee and learning milk techniques, breaking down the machine and cleaning too.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The PID display seems to have changed substantially in the later models. The early ones looked a bit unfinished - wobbly buttons on a box that really wanted flush mounting behind a panel but were just attached via a ribbon cable. However the old ones do sit nicely underneath the drip tray.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Rockets make perfect birthday gifts! I got one for my birthday in January;


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> The PID display seems to have changed substantially in the later models. The early ones looked a bit unfinished - wobbly buttons on a box that really wanted flush mounting behind a panel but were just attached via a ribbon cable. However the old ones do sit nicely underneath the drip tray.


It still is a bit clunky and cheap feeling - as long as it does the job, I don't mind. I don't know why they aren't hard installed into a panel, you need it plugged in to check the machine is up to temperature or to adjust the temperature (and pressure if your machine enables that). Mine stays plugged in.



Threeracers said:


> Rockets make perfect birthday gifts! I got one for my birthday in January;
> 
> View attachment 19500


Very nice!! How're you enjoying it so far? Is this your first espresso machine?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I was given some nice paper doilies \ soak up coasters, 200 from lakeland

Only use them on special occasions


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> My wife went insane and bought me this Rocket R58 espresso machine for my birthday last week. She knew I've been wanting it for a few years, but I didn't think it would ever become a reality!
> 
> View attachment 19499


Never ever leave that woman. A caffeine enabler is hard to find.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> It still is a bit clunky and cheap feeling - as long as it does the job, I don't mind. I don't know why they aren't hard installed into a panel, you need it plugged in to check the machine is up to temperature or to adjust the temperature (and pressure if your machine enables that). Mine stays plugged in.
> 
> Very nice!! How're you enjoying it so far? Is this your first espresso machine?


Its not built into the panel because Mr. Meo thinks that would be ugly. As opposed to something that looks like an old skool 1980's pager on the end of a telephone cable. Oh yeah, that looks better ;(


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

At Christmas - two bags of 'F*cking Strong Coffee' (pre-ground), a 'plant your own coffee seed' pot, a book on 'How to make coffee', some stale coffee beans, some not so stale coffee beans.

Cool stuff - A Square Mile Griffin Mug, a limited edition Square Mile map.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

ridland said:


> Never ever leave that woman. A caffeine enabler is hard to find.


I've been off work the last couple days so she's been up way before me to get ready, she made me coffee in bed both mornings!







I dialled in the grinder and so far have taught her just enough to make a long black. Haha.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Very nice!! How're you enjoying it so far? Is this your first espresso machine?


No, I have had Gaggia Classics for years before I got the Rocket a month or so ago and yes, very happy with it.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> My wife went insane and bought me this Rocket R58 espresso machine for my birthday last week. She knew I've been wanting it for a few years, but I didn't think it would ever become a reality!
> 
> View attachment 19499


That's beautiful


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

owain said:


> My valentines ❤


Owain. And before you ask, no I don't. How many times a day do you get that?


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

ridland said:


> Owain. And before you ask, no I don't. How many times a day do you get that?


Lol never, good old Gavin and Stacey


----------

